# Fromm or Pro Plan? What would a breeder/handler suggest?



## Swampcollie

She's teething. It's normal to get picky and develop soft stools at this time. 

Euk and Pro Plan are both excellent foods.


----------



## MyBentley

Fromm Puppy Gold (pink bag) has been through feed trials and around for a long time. It can be fed to a dog through its entire life.The company has never had a recall. I'd seriously consider that .


----------



## CStrong73

Before I got Rocket, I researched foods and was planning to use Fromm. But when I got him from the breeder, she had him on ProPlan and he was doing well on it. Given that the ProPlan was more readily available and significantly less expensive to get where I am, and since Rocket was doing so well on ProPlan, I decided to leave well enough alone.
He's been on ProPlan for the whole first year of his life and is doing great on it. No Plans to change.


----------



## sterregold

I have different dogs on different foods--I feed what works for the individual dog. I do not worry about those ratings sites, or what other people say about the foods I choose--I judge by the body condition, coat, and energy my dogs have.

I have fed ProPlan, and liked it until they introduced the "shreds" formula. I have one who eats Fromm Game Bird and is doing great on it. The rest of my pack eats Royal Canin--my little one on the Mini, big dogs on the Maxi, and working dogs on the Energy4800.


----------



## MikaTallulah

I personally would never buy Nestle Purina Proplan myself but their China made jerky treats killed my 1 yorkie, Zoey. So I hate the company. 

That being said feed whatever works best for you and your pet!

Mine all eat FROMM now the company has been making pet food since WW2 and never had a recall I could find.


----------



## T&T

I have a problem with genetically modified corn (GM corn), GM soy, GM canola used in pet food, and now with the recent GM wheat scandal ... Unapproved genetically modified wheat from Monsanto found in Oregon field - The Washington Post ... Fromm for me.


----------



## sharlin

Fromm for The Pack. I love the fact that you can switch tastes on their 4 Star line without worrying about blending. It gives them the opportunity to have different flavors of kibble instead of one. Plus it changes their main protein source periodically which I think is a good thing. That being said, kibble is still kibble, and the extrusion process of making it does deplete nutrients. So a nice little beef cube treat is always a good surprise for the The Pack


----------



## Ljilly28

I feed both, and of the two show handlers we mainly use, one recommends pro plan performance and the other Fromm Four Stars. I like the size kibble better in the Pro Plan, and the 30/20 ratio. I like the ingredients better in the Fromm, the dogs prefer it, and I like the flavor swapping. The dogs seem to do well on either.


----------



## goldenmomx2

Another vote for Fromm (& they have wonderful customer service if you ever had any questions)


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I'm currently feeding Fromm Gold LB Adult. Nice coat and eager appetite. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane

You can feed Fromm and your dog might have loose stools, terrible coat etc. And on Proplan they can have perfect stools / nice coat etc...or vice versa.

Get some samples for your pup and try them out and see for yourself which one _your dog_ does best on.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

From what other members have posted, it sounds like you can't go wrong with either the Fromm or Pro Plan.

My two adults are eating Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and stomach and doing very well on it.


----------



## goldensrbest

Fromm, is great food, look and compare foods.


----------



## xoerika620xo

RichsRetriever said:


> *You can feed Fromm and your dog might have loose stools, terrible coat etc. And on Proplan they can have perfect stools / nice coat etc...or vice versa.*
> 
> Get some samples for your pup and try them out and see for yourself which one _your dog_ does best on.


this is what happened to me. i brought chester home on pro plan and then wanted to switch to fromm because of all the great things i heard. Unfortunately, it didn't work for us. he had loose stools and would pass a lot of gas where as on pro plan his stools are nice and firm and no passing gas. good luck to you and remember it is what your dog does best on.


----------



## Mayve

I feed Fromm...we started on Eukenuba LBP....there are a lot of things I like about Fromm, but as a bonus I can switch back in forth between the four flavors and Sage doesn't miss a beat.


----------



## mylissyk

Whatever food you decide on, please STOP switching her to different foods. Pick one and stay with it. If she gets picky, stick it out do not switch again, she will eat when she is hungry. Switching foods frequently can have bad results with digest upset, etc.


----------



## dogloverforlife

I feed Fromm. I have read great things about PP, but I don't think I could ever bring myself to feed it. Unless it were the Sensitive skin and stomach formula. I do not like corn or by products in my dogs food. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Fromm for me!! Couldn't be more happier with the fact that they have never had a recall and are right in my home state. I know that each bag I buy, I can wholeheartedly trust and it works for my Senior dog. She is lively with energy, loves the food, and is staying fit and trim on it.


----------



## shnlund

MaddieMagoo said:


> Fromm for me!! Couldn't be more happier with the fact that they have never had a recall and are right in my home state. I know that each bag I buy, I can wholeheartedly trust and it works for my Senior dog. She is lively with energy, loves the food, and is staying fit and trim on it.


Which Fromm do you feed her when you are competing (Gold or 4 Star)?


----------



## MaddieMagoo

shnlund said:


> Which Fromm do you feed her when you are competing (Gold or 4 Star)?


We compete in agility and obedience, but I started out on the Four Star Whitefish and Potato. She did great on it! I used that because it is good for dogs who have sensitive stomachs. I was feeding Natural Balance to her at first and figured with her age, she might get a little stomach upset from the brand switch. She had no problem with it at all.

She is now on the Adult Gold, and is still doing great. The Four star stuff is the grain free formula (well, some of them), and it includes the fruit and vegetables. She gets fruit and some veggies outside of her food, so that's why I switched her to the Gold.

She also gets Salmon oil every night with her meal and some supplements in the morning for hip/joints and just an active adult pill, which contains L-Carnitine, which is good for hearts.


----------



## Tuco

Fromm for Afew reasons,
It's a small family company which I have no doubt cares more about your dogs health than a large corp. like Nestlé 

Generally higher quality food IMO

And of the dogs I've seen on Fromm vs pro plan the Fromm ones seem healthier although barely and certainly not as much if a difference as vs beneful or sci diet

When we tried feeding our dogs pro plan something like 6 years ago during a camping trip it didn't go well vs Fromm 3 years later


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

